# "Cor creștin" and "Corul creștin"



## Michelle Green

Hi all,
What is the difference between "*Cor creștin*" and "*Corul creștin*"?
I saw "Cor crestin" as a part of a list's title:
COR CRESTIN https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNOtrrSIo3j9w7eguN7AFQIt1Fldk-6t2
And I saw "Corul crestin" as a title of a video:

Thank you!


----------



## farscape

Can't figure out how much you know about Romanian grammar and what is the context of your question so here is a brief answer:

Cor creștin - Christian Choir
Corul creștin  - *The* Christian Choir


----------



## danielstan

In Romanian the titles (of books, movies, songs etc.) usually contain not articulated nouns ("Cor creștin"), 
while the sentences usually contain articulated nouns:
"Cor*ul* creștin a interpretat o melodie." = "*The* Christian choir played a song"
"*Un* cor creștin a interpretat o melodie." = "*A* Christian choir played a song"


----------



## Michelle Green

Thank you.


----------

